# lazy advice required



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I know this is VERY lazy and i should research, but heading off tomorrow down through france, into Spain and Valencia.

havn't got the fogggiest which route to take yet, but i'm happy sorting that myself.

has anyone got any ideas of things that I JUST CAN'T MISS on the way down? Something South of Poitiers, and not too near either side of the country - down the 'middle-ish' ?

thanks !


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jd_boss_hogg said:


> has anyone got any ideas of things that I JUST CAN'T MISS on the way down? Something South of Poitiers, and not too near either side of the country - down the 'middle-ish' ?
> !


We were pretty impressed with Rocamadour ( several aires and campsites - don't miss the evening little train ride which sets off from the campsites)

South of that is Cahors which is a little gem of a place with plenty to see- gardens and garden trails, bridge, river etc and a very good campsite -see MHF database. There is a riverside aire there too but it seems always full.

G


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the tip - So far, it's a little campsite at Chatellerault (north poitiers), onto Oradour sur glane (the timeless war village), find somewhere to stop then onto Rocamadour. We'll see if we can strike out for the pyranees after - suppose we'll come in via Toulouse/Foix and Andorra...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If your going down the N10, have a stop at VENDOME north of Tours. Nice town with old Cathedral..
There is info in the campsite database about the aire, also has a municipal site.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jd_boss_hogg said:


> ......suppose we'll come in via Toulouse/Foix and Andorra...


If you stop in Andorra - a pretty charmless place IMHO- then there is a good campsite in Andorra la Vella, the main town. I would ring in advance and check on pitch availability before you commit and make sure you have a long EHU lead.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1724

G


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

the millau bridge is a must, and its on the best road south, summer time that is, and its mostly toll free.

tomnjune


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

if your anywhere millau [and if your not you should be ] don't miss conques, times suppplement in about 1998 judged it the most beautifull village in the world , might not go that far myself but certainly worth a trip .
the treasury alone is worth a visit the village is quite high up and they used to raid the pilgrim trail below and rob the pilgrims very christian it's said they have more splinters of the true cross than a tree


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Not seen it myself, but the Puy du Fou is supposed to be fantastic. This is according to Brit friends living in France, and French friends who travelled from Paris for the weekend. Near Cholet, and Pouzages ( before you reach Poitiers). You will also find it recommended by travel writers etc.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Bouchermaine Aire is and excellent stop, an old campsite right on river side. 

We cycled along river side to Angers , just beautiful. 

Showers and loos for free, think it was 8 euros a night 11 with EHU

Mandy


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jd_boss_hogg

I much prefer your original post. Plan, what plan? Going that way. ooh what's that there? ooh, wasn't that a good place? oooh aaah. zzzzzz


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your going to Rocamadour which is stunning then a trip 9 miles up the road to the underground caverns at Gouffre De Padirac is definately worth it but time it carefully as it can get busy http://www.gouffre-de-padirac.com/

Sarlet area in the nearby Dordogne is lovely as is the Lot valley a bit further south and The Tarn Valley near Millau is brilliant and if your heading for the Pyrenees then the Cirque Gavarnie (might be a bit too far west though) is stunning.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would agree with the previous posts, if at all possible make sure you visit the Milieu viaduct, and allow plenty of time, its a loooong way from the bridge down to the visitors centre.

Its more art than engineering (even my missus thought it was stunning, and she is RIGHT!!)


----------

